# Renaissance Time is Mead Time



## rgecaprock (Sep 27, 2008)

*I bottled my JMAO Mead today. I think I started it in January. It cleared beautifully after I added Super Kleer. One of my Coworker's spends his vacation at theRenaissance Festivaland he has offered a donation to me for a case of it. *
*Here is the label andthe bottles. Ramona*
















*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome label, did you enter that 1 in the mag contest? I love the order now for next year!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful......as is the orange rose below.

Looks like a nice day in Huston.....Are you getting back to 'normal'????


----------



## Dominick (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful bottles and label!!! Like the color matching shrink caps!

PERFECTO!


----------



## smurfe (Sep 27, 2008)

That has to be the best label I have seen from you yet.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 27, 2008)

Wade, no I didn't enter it. I just made it this morning.
NW....Yes getting back to normal... 
And,,,,Thanks smurfe and Dominick


Thanks everyone.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome label Ramona




Where did you find those bottles?


----------



## Joanie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep! Another beauty there! It has that mead feel!!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 28, 2008)

You may have overdone it on this one Ramona.The whole package looks so tempting and artistic that if I bought it I would never want to open it to sample the mead. That would accomplish the required aging for a mead, but if it never got tried, the nectar of the gods would never get sampled and enjoyed. Absolutely astounding.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 28, 2008)

Ramona!!!! What a wonderful label!!!! I hope you consider entering that label next year!!!
WOW


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you!!!


Waldo, I got the bottles from George. They were onsale and I think maybe discontinuing. They are the amber hock bottles.
Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 28, 2008)

*I was going to use this one but didn't want to give it a gender.*


----------

